# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  meldonium itpp cardarine

## Conrad1980

Has anyone in here tried ITPP (Myo-inositol trispyrophosphate) or meldonium for endurance? I have an asthma type and get hypoxia under stress. These drugs are supposed to help the body perform better. cardarine? how does it work in relation to meldonium and itpp?

----------


## Cornish

> Has anyone in here tried ITPP (Myo-inositol trispyrophosphate) or meldonium for endurance? I have an asthma type and get hypoxia under stress. These drugs are supposed to help the body perform better. cardarine? how does it work in relation to meldonium and itpp?


Yep. Better luck on Google with that question I'd think. Maybe try scholarly research articles, tbh. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk

----------

